# Looking for some info before i list it (huffy rail)



## ZE52414 (Jul 4, 2018)

Picked this huffy rail up today and it will be up for grabs here soon. Just trying to figure out a fair price along with what parts are not OG. Any info would be much appreciated! Thanks guys.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 4, 2018)

Pedals are mismatched and missing brake cables. Plus the guard needs a little tlc.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 4, 2018)

That is a cool bike. It's been rode hard and put alway wet though. Love the sissy bar. Good luck.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 4, 2018)

So I’m hearing 150-800. Anyway we can maybe get the numbers a little closer together . I just wiped a few areas and adjusted the seat. I’ll probably take the guard off and straighten it a bit. Then ill need to find this baby a home. I’ve been looking on eBay for some prices and I’m seeing some pretty gnarly bikes that are missing parts and crusty sell for over 300. Anymore help would be much appreciated. I don’t really want to go to eBay for this one.  Thanks guys.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey there! Great find!

Here is what I can help with...the pedals, grips, and sissy bar are not original to the bike. However, it is a fairly rare one, the gold color versions of the Rail don't pop up very often. The gold color bike is their 3-Speed version, where the 5-Speeds were violet. Kind of a rare one!

It is most likely a 1967 bike. The serial number will be on the dropout on the non-chain side. It will begin with 7H I would think, for 1967, made in Celina, OH.

The sissy bar was made by All American Products and was an accessory sissy bar from the 1960's. They made parts with the "Bronco" label, some sissy bars and seats. They were located in Chicago. I might remove the sissy and sell that separately from the bike, but it's is up to you. It might be a $80-100 item by itself.

The sissy bar pad is not original to the bike either, it is probably Made in Japan, and was another accessory item sold in the 1960's. I might sell that separately too. It might be a $20-40 item alone.

$150 to $800 for it is quite a difference for the bike haha! I think it might be a $400-500 bike. The paint looks great but the seat is a bummer with the rust spots in the material. Those spots on the seat won't clean off. The good things on the bike are the shifter and the tires, the shifters are hard to come by, and the tires too, and those are original to the bike.

Good luck with it! PM me directly if you have any questions!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 5, 2018)

One more thing...I believe the grips on these early Huffy Rails were just copper Hunt Wilde grips, so you could add a new set from eBay if there are some copper listed. Hunt Wilde grips are usually pretty cheap on there.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 5, 2018)

Headed over to the for sale section. Thanks for everyone that got with me and helped me out.


----------

